
Losing the War - pmcpinto
http://www.leesandlin.com/articles/LosingTheWar.htm
======
cannam
Interesting seeing Rupert Brooke's "swimmers into cleanness leaping"
associated with American attitudes to the Second World War. I associate this
poem's bright naivety with European attitudes to the First World War, and
associate the Second with painful reluctance both in the UK and in much of
Germany.

